# Anyone else too scared to test



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

OTD today but haven't tested yet. Am convinced that it has failed and don't want to see that ugly BFN again.  

Anyone else in the same position?


----------



## debsxxx (Nov 13, 2009)

hi its not my time to test as yet but i know what you mean, once it comes i think i may be in the same boat.
wishing you all the luck in the world and think you should test in the morning, best of luck to you hun xxxx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Debbie!

Will wait until tonight when hubby is back home ....   for a miracle


----------



## always-hoping (Oct 11, 2010)

I have my blood test in 2 days time.  I had stong AF cramps all day yesterday and already given up.  I am convinced that it has not worked again this month, but can't face testing.  I hate this part of the month.


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi. Know how you feel girls.  Im due to test friday but the cramps im feeling are making me extremely negative.  However! thinking about it the poll says 86% of ladies got a BFP with cramps.  I just dont know how bad.  Good luck to you all.xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It is hard but I would definitely test....realistically it's not going to change the result whether you do it now or tomorrow if today is your OTD.

Also, you really want to be testing using first morning pee as it's more concentrated so means the HCG hormone hasn't been diluted throughout the day.

Lots of luck    
Natasha


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

I have the opposite problem, cant stop testing  - yes I know call the  

Seriously though it is best to do it in the morning first wee, as Minxy says as that will give you a more certian result, if you test at night or evening it may just be that you havent got enough HCG in your system so you could end up getting BFN even if it is positive.

I will think   thoughts for you hun, let us know how you get on,

Stef xx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Minxy:  I really don't want to test in the morning because 1) my hubby won't be able to be there and 2) I wouldn't be able to go to work if it's BFN and I have no choice but than to go to work.

I am 16dp3dt (19dpo) today - shouldn't the HCG level be high enough to show even if peeing on the stick in the evening?

Steffydill: Yeah, I was like that until being bruised up too much by so many failures during 8 years. If I'd had some unmistakable pregnancy signs then nothing would keep me from testing, but feels so much like last times (never ever ever ever experienced anything remotely close to a BFP) so am convinced that it's gonna be another BFN.


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

I seem to take peverse pleasure in testing even when I knew I couldnt possibly be pregnant  

I really really hope its different for you this time and yes if you are 16dp3dt I think the HCG levels should be high enough. Someone told me not to have a wee for 4 hours and limit water intake and then test again,

Luv Stef xx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Wish I was like that! Even if I believe it is going to be a BFN, better to know it now so that I can stop taking all these horrific pills that makes me eat like a horse, gain lots of weight and make me feel bad!


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

supertrouper - if you want to test in the evening and have an appropriate pot you can keep the morning wee until the evening.


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ok, do I store it in the fridge then?


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Never thought of that! I just put it in a pot in the morning and tested in the evening. Not sure if it'd be affected by temperature as some poas say that you should wait until the p is at room temperature. Hmm. Good luck!


----------



## Bumblebee31 (Jan 22, 2010)

I know how you feel, i am due to test in the morning, only brought test kit today but too scared to do it as im not sure what to expect this is my first attempt and had spotting and af pains since day 3 of et.


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Bumblebee31 said:


> I know how you feel, i am due to test in the morning, only brought test kit today but too scared to do it as im not sure what to expect this is my first attempt and had spotting and af pains since day 3 of et.


I feel with you! Wish I'd be able to give you some  -  for a BFP for us both tomorrow!


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

daxcat said:


> Never thought of that! I just put it in a pot in the morning and tested in the evening. Not sure if it'd be affected by temperature as some poas say that you should wait until the p is at room temperature. Hmm. Good luck!


Only room temperature? 
Hmmm, thought it had to be stored in a cool place. How long have you stored it for? 
Tomorrow's going to be a long day for me, will leave home at ~7 in the morning and not get home until ~22. Wonder if it can be stored in room temp for 15 hours


----------



## always-hoping (Oct 11, 2010)

I could not delay it any longer.  I tested this morning.  BFN  
But at least I know and can move on.  The not knowing was killing me, and the false hope.  I had been having strong period pains and spotting but because I am on progresterone suppo my period could not come.  Now at least I can stop with the suppo and let AF come.  A new cycle has begun.  

It is so hard every month starting again.  Not sure how longer I can take it.

Anyone has any good advise on how I can support my IUI cycle?  This will be my third one.
Good luck to everyone who is still in the run ....


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Sorry sorry Always for your BFN, Much love       

Stef xx


----------



## supertrouper81 (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Steffy! 

Big congrats to your early BFP!   that it will last for 9 months!


----------



## always-hoping (Oct 11, 2010)

Congratulations Steff, what great news it must have been.  You must be over the moon with you BFP.  I don't think I would believe it if I was one.  It has been so long .... testing and keep seeing one dark blue line.  Have a wonderful 9 months and enjoy our little baby in your belly.  It is a wondeful feeling.


----------



## steffydill (May 5, 2010)

Thanks so much, I am a little bit in shock as I really expected the worst this time!

For all you ladies still waiting to test I   that you get your BFP's,

Much love Stef xx


----------



## Autumn Jade (Aug 29, 2010)

OMG!! Have literally just posted the same thing on the 2ww chat! Still have wet eyes from just thinking about the bfn...


----------



## sarahlouxxx (Sep 8, 2009)

I KNOW I REALLY DONT WANT TO TEST TOO , I WIL TEST MONDAY ,IAM GOING TO GIVE MYSELF A FEW MORE DAYS, WHEN DO  U TEST ?XXXX


----------



## late66 (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh how nice to find this thread! I'm scared to death! Keep pending between taking a HPT at home or wait till Wednesday for the blood test. If I pee, my dp will have to read the result.


----------

